# NEC Chapter 9 Table 4



## MoreHopeLessFail (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello all,

Regarding Table 4 for conduit and tubing dimensions...

There are 12 different Table 4's, each one corresponding to different types (EMT, ENT, FMC, etc...)

My question is, what table will be used most (if at all) during the exam?

I've been browsing the NEC to find requirements for the type of conduit/tubing used during specific applications; no luck with an answer so far.

Can anyone boil this down for me?

I appreciate you in advance!


----------

